# Hello, new here



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

A big hello to all fellow ferret lovers,

I'm new to the forum and I thought I'd start posting here since I get my two new jills in 3 weeks. 
I've been around ferrets all my life so I'm reasonably confident that I know my stuff, but for everything else It'd be nice to talk to other ferret owners and hear about their experiences and opinions.

Their new home isn't finished just yet. I've dedicated most my free time to converting a large shed into a ferret paradise, but as of yet haven't started on the flooring and have a holiday booked next week, but I'm hopeful It will be completely finished in time.

These are the first kits I've owned and I know that they are infamous little biters. I've already been reading through the old posts and suggestions to help deal with nipping and they've all been really helpful. But I may still have some more questions when I get them home so I'll be keeping in touch.

Sorry for dragging on a bit

The pics were taken on week 5 (last week), I've practically watched them grow up, the polecat is Fable and the Light one is Halo.

xxxxjess


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Photobucket is useful for posting pics  
I guess you are a gamer then  (the names)
Enjoy them !


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes they are named after XBOX games (I know I'm such a nerd:laugh.
My photobucket didn't agree with me yesterday, lets try again,










Yep it's letting me onto my account now, completely messed up with the password, this is a lot easier.

This one is Fable btw


----------

